# Floorplan & house design app with OS X?



## michaelsanford (May 28, 2003)

I'm looking ideally for something that will let me draft my floorplan (without the detail of a blueprint), and place furniture and stuff.

I know there are apps for Windows out there, but even on Google I didn't find any for OS X. Are there any?


----------



## bobw (May 28, 2003)

Take a look at SketchUp


----------



## michaelsanford (May 28, 2003)

thanks bob!


----------



## fuzz (May 28, 2003)

this is a recently released CAD app by ilexsoft:

http://www.ilexsoft.com/index.html

Also, check www.architosh.com for anything CAD related.


----------



## michaelsanford (May 29, 2003)

Wow now that I've looked at bobw's suggestion, it seems rather, say, too featureful for me  but very cool nonetheless!

I'll take a look at yours, fuzz, when I get back.


----------



## nealt (Jun 17, 2015)

How about 3DHA Home Design Deluxe or SweetHome3D-4.4? Both are free.


----------

